# Bella Barista Monsooned Malabar



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Well I returned from a trip to BB today, (new 20oz basic milk jug, tamp mat, and Izzo beans) and was speaking to I think it was Claudette's father, who also owns a Ponte Vecchio Lusso. I learnt a lot, he was very helpful.

On my way out, I was presented with a small bag of their Monsooned Malabar medium roasted beans, roasted TWO days ago! I was over the moon, freshest beans I've used to date ... ('scuse the pun.)

I haven't fully dialed them in, just a slight adjustment. The flavour is quite odd compared to what I'm used to. Very strong in the espresso. But I'm drinking a latte/cappuccino now, it's hard to describe the flavour, smooth and sweet. Not very bitter.

Nevertheless, it's fun trying new beans


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds good. Fresh coffee is fantastic although often it will improve slightly a couple of days out of roast. It depends upon the coffee but 4-7 days out of roast is often the sweet spot for espresso. Before this time the coffee is too fresh, giving off lots of CO2 which can make it very unpredictable and inconsistent when brewed in espresso. After this time, the coffee is starting to stale and has given off much of it's CO2, which makes it very predictable but slightly lacking in intensity of flavour. Many find it is necessary to tighten the grind and/or increase the dose at this point to account for the aging of the beans.

James, I hope you don't mind me asking but why the new milk jug - were you not getting on with the Toroid or is it a different size?


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Ah I see what you mean now, I'll have to see how it changes over the next few days. My grind is definitely wrong for it though. I've got the machine on heat now, so we'll see what it's like today.

The new milk jug, different size and I find latte art easier with the bog standard basic jugs but microfoam is a hell of a lot easier with the Toroid. The Toroid's shape of the spout made it more difficult for me.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Just pulled three shots, one flushing shot (Bit dead that one) and two near doubles. One went into an Americano for my dad, and I drank the other as a wet cappuccino. Initial sips seemed quite bitter, but after it's full on flavour. The vanilla and cumin are a bit overpowering, but it's an interesting flavour. There is some bitterness in the cup, but as the description states, it's quite mild and not offensive. Tomorrow morning or evening will be nice to see how the lack of CO2 has changed them.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

SlowRoast said:


> Just pulled three shots, one flushing shot (Bit dead that one) and two near doubles. One went into an Americano for my dad, and I drank the other as a wet cappuccino. Initial sips seemed quite bitter, but after it's full on flavour. The vanilla and cumin are a bit overpowering, but it's an interesting flavour. There is some bitterness in the cup, but as the description states, it's quite mild and not offensive. Tomorrow morning or evening will be nice to see how the lack of CO2 has changed them.


Be interesting to hear how that goes.

I may pop into BB to buy some beans seeing as it will be cheaper then online!


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Careful, I made the mistake of going for just beans and a tamper once, left with my Ponte Vecchio ... The machines are all so very shiny!


----------

